# Lied in job interview about previous salary....



## suziesu (28 Nov 2007)

Hi I need some advice, I recently left my job as I was being severely underpaid and it was a terrible company to work for. During an interview I said I still worked in my old job as I thought it would look bad to have left without another job to go to. I also said I earned 8k more than I did, as thats how much that kind of a role would usually get. 

The interview went well, so they have offered me the job matching that salary, I am now worried that they will see on my P45 I left three weeks earlier than I said and that I didn't earn as much as I had said. Will this matter? ....


----------



## asdfg (28 Nov 2007)

When do you expect to start. Luckily for you it is towards the end of the year. Forward all of the P45 to Revenue instead of to your new employer. They will forward the necessary info to your new employer. You will probably be taxed on a week one /month one basis until the end of the year. Then ask for a balancing statement and you will get any tax due to you.
If you are moving to a large organisation or even a small you where the payroll is probably outsourced


----------



## suziesu (28 Nov 2007)

I am due to start Monday week...so are you saying that my new employers won't ask for my P45? Will i have to show they any records of my tax etc?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Just follow the instructions on the _P45 _for getting it amended by _Revenue _and when they send it back to you can give it to your employer then. If the company is not very small in terms of headcount the chances are even if you gave them the unmodified _P45 _then nobody might notice your lies or raise any eyebrows over them. Even with a modified _P45 _a new employer may still be able to infer certain information about your past salary (e.g. if you have reached the employee _PRSI _exemption threshold etc.). Other than getting the _P45 _amended it seems to me that it is a pointless exercise to be worrying unduly about this issue at this stage.


----------



## MugsGame (28 Nov 2007)

> they have offered me the job matching that salary



Suggesting they already know you lied -- otherwise why would they offer you what you're already on, and why would you accept?


----------



## suziesu (28 Nov 2007)

MugsGame said:


> Suggesting they already know you lied -- otherwise why would they offer you what you're already on, and why would you accept?




My old job was really far commute, wheras this new one is very close to where i live...i said that was my main reason for leaving...


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

Some people do move jobs even if it means taking the same or even a lower salary. People move for a variety of reasons and not just salary/benefits (although these are obviously extremely important). I've done it myself in the past.

_Post crossed with suziesu's._


----------



## RainyDay (28 Nov 2007)

I'd be more worried about lying about the dates of your previous employment than the salary. If they look for any kind of reference from your last employer, you could be in trouble. Did they mention references at all?


----------



## suziesu (28 Nov 2007)

RainyDay said:


> I'd be more worried about lying about the dates of your previous employment than the salary. If they look for any kind of reference from your last employer, you could be in trouble. Did they mention references at all?



Yes, I gave them two other references...i only finished my job on the 17 of this month..and starting next monday...not that big of a gap to worry about i didnt think?!


----------



## ClubMan (28 Nov 2007)

There is no real point in worrying about either issue (other than getting the _P45 _amended) in my opinion since there is nothing you can do now other than brazen it out (unless you actually want to come clean or something?).


----------



## Flymask (28 Nov 2007)

suziesu said:


> they have offered me the job matching *that salary*



When you say that they are matching 'that salary', do you mean the salary that you were actually earning or the salary that you _said_ you were earning, i.e. actual salary +8k?


----------



## annR (29 Nov 2007)

I took it to mean they offered her the salary she was on + the 8k.


----------



## pc7 (29 Nov 2007)

in most cases the person doing the salary will take your p45 and was likely not on the interview panel. Don't worry


----------



## Stifster (29 Nov 2007)

Our office manager told me that my new secretary was not quite stating the truth in the interview regarding her prior salary.....I wouldn't mind so much if she was particularly good but i am not convinced.


----------



## indebtedgal (29 Nov 2007)

realistically, the person who will be doing payroll is more than likely not the person in the interview so i think it will be grand. i really wouldn't worry. i was in exact same situation before and it never became an issue.


----------



## Ishindar (29 Nov 2007)

i wouldnt worry about it your management will probably lie to u way more than that over the next few years


----------



## FredBloggs (29 Nov 2007)

Definitely don't worry about it.  As previous posters have pointed out the person doing the wages will most definitely not have interviewed you or be privy to what you said re your previous salary.
Unless they're extremely odd and have plenty of time on their hands (which anyone doing a payroll won't be) they will definitely not take the time to pull your P45 apart and work out your old weekly gross and your date of leaving.  
Yes, get your P45 ammended, and the payroll people will not have it for the first pay day in the new job and when they get it from you they'll just bang in the details without a second thought


----------



## jhegarty (29 Nov 2007)

Would it be worth the OP time going on emergancy tax for December and getting a blank balancing cert in January (when everything has been reset,all totals 0)... then claiming back the emergancy tax from the revenue directly ?


----------



## deedee80 (29 Nov 2007)

I would try not to worry about it.  I know that any of my friends when looking for new jobs have embellished what they are currently earning.  Your new employer would not have offered you the extra 8k if they did not feel that it was the going rate for the position.  I went for a job a couple of years ago through an agency.  The lady I dealt with asked what money I was looking for and I told her 2k above my then salary.  She said that she would be asking for 5k more than that as she knows that is the going rate and that this company would be willing to offer (she said it would be a normal amount for them to offer- in fairness I was earning very little in my previous position).  I felt guilty but the lady in the agency did all the money negotiations and I got an extra 7k in total upon moving jobs.  I was thrilled and just looked at it as a huge incentive to prove my worth in the company.


----------



## comanche (29 Nov 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it - you can say that you took unpaid leave, therefore the difference between what you actually earned on your P45 & your salary.

But even you lied - what odds, they are paying you what they think you are worth.


----------



## carpedeum (29 Nov 2007)

suziesu said:


> Hi I need some advice, I recently left my job as I was being severely underpaid and it was a terrible company to work for. During an interview I said I still worked in my old job as I thought it would look bad to have left without another job to go to. I also said I earned 8k more than I did, as thats how much that kind of a role would usually get.
> 
> The interview went well, so they have offered me the job matching that salary, I am now worried that they will see on my P45 I left three weeks earlier than I said and that I didn't earn as much as I had said. Will this matter? ....


 
Youv'e very little to worry about. 8K is nothing when moving jobs! You were offered the job based on your good performance at the interview and on your past experience. Once you start working and prove your ability then you will be up and running and, hopefully, happy in the new job. 

Problems are usually caused when interviewees lie about their experience and qualifications and are later caught out when they start the new job!

Just go for it and the best of luck!


----------



## rabbit (29 Nov 2007)

suziesu said:


> During an interview I said I still worked in my old job as I thought it would look bad to have left without another job to go to. I also said I earned 8k more than I did, as thats how much that kind of a role would usually get.
> 
> The interview went well, so they have offered me the job matching that salary, I am now worried that they will see on my P45 I left three weeks earlier than I said and that I didn't earn as much as I had said. Will this matter? ....


 

I think the element of trust has been broken.   Sorry to say, but thats the truth.   If I was an employer which interviewed someone and I later found out they lied  about 8,000 hard earned euros, I would also wonder what else they lied or deceived about ?


----------



## FredBloggs (29 Nov 2007)

rabbit said:


> I think the element of trust has been broken. Sorry to say, but thats the truth. If I was an employer which interviewed someone and I later found out they lied about 8,000 hard earned euros, I would also wonder what else they lied or deceived about ?


 
Yes - but how likely are you to find out?  As previous posters have pointed out the Op would not have been given the extra salary by the new employer if that wasn't the going rate and also an employer is more likely to judge a new employee on performance rather than lkaunching a major investigation into previous salaries


----------



## James99 (29 Nov 2007)

Risky business ... the only way you will get caught is that the payroll person has been flagged to send p45 details to the hr person(whether the hr person picked up on something in interview or if it's a standard process that payroll do this everytime). In general (90% of time i would guess) this does not happen as both parties are way too busy with their own work to be looking out at this type of stuff.

Cheeky move and you might just get away with it. (especially with it being end of year)

There are worse chancers out there, but if HR found out, I doubt they would be impressed(as said earlier the trust in the relationship is broken).


----------



## beautfan (29 Nov 2007)

I don't think the P45 will alert them to anything as soemone else this will be neede by payroll people and sent to the tax office from there.  Is there any chance of them looking for references now, if not I'd say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## buzybee (29 Nov 2007)

I know trust has been broken re: lying about your salary, but you shouldn't feel guilty about it.  I'm sure the employers do far worse.  I'm sure your last employer was not worrying about paying you low money, which was probably a struggle to live on. 

On the other hand, if you had stated your previous salary honestly, your new employer would wonder why you were getting paid so little.  In fact your new employer might think that you were a bit 'simple' if you would work for so little money. Or else your new employer might think you were incompetent.  In any case, your new employer would only give you about 2k more than what you were currently on, and it would take years & lots of job changes to get up to a proper salary.

I was in the same position, got made redundant, had to take ANY job just to avoid having gaps on my CV.  I did the same as you when moving jobs.  I got an increase of 4K (back in 2005).  However I was doing the payroll & accounts (small Company) so I was processing myself

Best of luck in the new job, & you should have the attitude that you are entitled to this.  People with a sense of entitlement tend to get more & are more highly thought of!


----------



## john_kelly (11 Jan 2008)

Tell them that you did a large pension contribution during the year. P45 shows post pension income only. That would explain it


----------



## dodo (12 Jan 2008)

suziesu said:


> Hi I need some advice, I recently left my job as I was being severely underpaid and it was a terrible company to work for. During an interview I said I still worked in my old job as I thought it would look bad to have left without another job to go to. I also said I earned 8k more than I did, as thats how much that kind of a role would usually get.
> 
> The interview went well, so they have offered me the job matching that salary, I am now worried that they will see on my P45 I left three weeks earlier than I said and that I didn't earn as much as I had said. Will this matter? ....


I was in same position last year and did not have to show them my p45, If you ring tax office and explain ,they are really helpful and see this quite alot so they will tell you the way to do it.


----------



## maison (12 Jan 2008)

Yea I wouldnt worry about it either. Do your business with the revenue and payroll. Get established and proving your worth fast in the job and I doubt they'll bring it up even if they become aware in the future. 

p.s. Id do the same!


----------



## sadie (12 Jan 2008)

Alternatively, just give them the P45, say nothing and if anyone queries the salary, say the salary figure you gave at interview was based on a payrise you were expecting to be getting from end of January this year (not what you were actually on, if you see what I mean).


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jan 2008)

dodo said:


> I was in same position last year and did not have to show them my p45, If you ring tax office and explain ,they are really helpful and see this quite alot so they will tell you the way to do it.


Doesn't it say on the form what to do?


----------



## alixer (28 Oct 2010)

So what happened? Did you alter your P45, did you get caught? I've done the very same thing. Need advice.


----------



## ajapale (30 Oct 2010)

This thread is over 3 years old.


----------



## T McGibney (30 Oct 2010)

alixer said:


> So what happened? Did you alter your P45, did you get caught? I've done the very same thing. Need advice.



I'm almost certain that its illegal to alter a P45. Don't go there.

Just follow this good advice, posted previously... 



asdfg said:


> When do you expect to start. Luckily for you it is  towards the end of the year. Forward all of the P45 to Revenue instead  of to your new employer. They will forward the necessary info to your  new employer. You will probably be taxed on a week one /month one basis  until the end of the year. Then ask for a balancing statement and you  will get any tax due to you.


----------



## BazFitz (30 Oct 2010)

alixer said:


> So what happened? Did you alter your P45, did you get caught? I've done the very same thing. Need advice.


 
Say that you took unpaid leave, made a pension contribution or were paid an "under the table" bonus.


----------



## Complainer (3 Nov 2010)

BazFitz said:


> were paid an "under the table" bonus.


Great idea - let your new employer know that you are a dishonest shyster from day 1.


----------



## BazFitz (4 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> Great idea - let your new employer know that you are a dishonest shyster from day 1.


 
Eh, a PAYE employee is entitled to assume that any money received by him or her from his or her employer is net of payroll tax.


----------



## Complainer (4 Nov 2010)

BazFitz said:


> Eh, a PAYE employee is entitled to assume that any money received by him or her from his or her employer is net of payroll tax.



So you reckon that 'under the table' bonuses are net of payroll tax??? What does 'under the table' mean then?


----------



## BazFitz (5 Nov 2010)

Complainer said:


> So you reckon that 'under the table' bonuses are net of payroll tax??? What does 'under the table' mean then?


 
The point is that the onus is on the employer to deduct tax.

If an employer chooses to be stupid and offer his employees cash bonuses, it's his problem and not the employees.

And the relevant point is that no employer would discriminate against a potential employee who has received under the table payments from his previous employer (assuming the potential employee wasn't stupid enough to be blunt about it).  Something along the lines of "there were other non-payroll elements to my package"...


----------



## aristotle (5 Nov 2010)

BazFitz said:


> If an employer chooses to be stupid and offer his employees cash bonuses, it's his problem and not the employees.


 
Not completley, the employee should also declare it for tax purposes.


----------



## Complainer (5 Nov 2010)

BazFitz said:


> And the relevant point is that no employer would discriminate against a potential employee who has received under the table payments from his previous employer (assuming the potential employee wasn't stupid enough to be blunt about it).  Something along the lines of "there were other non-payroll elements to my package"...


If the employee was stupid enough to follow your previous advice of "Say that you ... were paid an "under the table" bonus", then they would certainly be finding themselves in the crapper.


----------



## ajapale (5 Nov 2010)

ajapale said:


> *This thread is over 3 years old.*



I think posters are getting all worked up about what is a moot point.

In the absence of an update post from the OP Im minded to close the thread if thats ok with recent posters.


----------



## monagt (23 Nov 2010)

U do not have to give ur p45 to new employer. ask revenue to send a new doc without the historical data.
they will do this.


----------



## Claire1956 (23 Nov 2010)

In the current climate, I'd be more worried about whether the employer actually has the extra 8k to pay you..............

I would take the advice of going on emergency tax for Dec and then giving them the tax credits etc in Jan. Claim back the emergency tax ( if revenue have the dosh to pay it) in Jan as mentioned by jhegarty.


----------



## maureen (2 Feb 2011)

hi there, I wouldn't worry about it at all.  I would say most employers expect an element of this. It's not uncommon to do this...


----------

